# Adapt-A-Roll 620 Question



## Fragomeni (Jul 16, 2010)

I am a bit confused about what I am reading about these devices. I think I am looking for a 2x3 Adapt-A-Roll 620 to use with a Kodak Premoette Jr rebuild I'm working on. Now I've seen an Adapt-A-Roll that is listed as a 4x5 that can capture a 2 1/4 x 3 1/4 image (you can actually see this discription in an original Adapt-A-Roll manual here). That confuses me because thats the size image my Premoette Jr captures but I was under the assumption that I'm looking for a 2x3 Adapt-A-Roll that captures a 2 1/4 x 3 1/4 image. See why Im confused?? 
Can someone please confirm that there are 2x3 Adapt-A-Rolls for shooting 2 1/4 x 3 1/4 images? I just need that clarification before I go buy a 4x5 and get upset that it doesnt fit in the Premoette (a 2x3, if I am correct that they come in that size, will fit as I understand it).

Thank you.

Also, any leads on where I can find one would be very much appreciated as well. Thanks again!


----------



## Dwig (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't know if there ever was a 2x3 version of the Adapt-a-Roll. The only version I've seen or seen mentioned was for 4x5 cameras. The clone of the Adapt-a-Roll 620 that was marketed by Calumet, there were 2 versions at least, was also only made for 4x5 camersa. The Calumet clone used 120 instead of 620.

I used one of the Calumet backs on a 4x5 field camera for a number of years. There are some distinct issues with these back. The biggest is that they are a bit heavy for spring backs. If the camera's springs aren't particularly strong it can lift away from the camera when shooting upward or with equivalent back tilts. They are also very likely to lift away from the camera while winding film.

The "fix" to the winding problem is to never wind film without first re-inserting the dark slide. The weak spring problem is something to be carefull about when use spring-only backs. If you are using a Graflok (aka Universal) back its a good idea to slide the Graphlok slide locks in to grab the back even if you are leaving the ground glass panel in place. With the film hold locked in this way its safe to wind film with the dark slide out.

The other issue is that you have to pull out a lot of the paper leader when loading. It is critical that you keep the supply roll tightly wound and that you work in subdued light. There isn't much extra protection for that first frame and the slightest carelessness pulling more leader than you need or letting the supply spool loosen even slightly will frequently cause some fogging of frame 1.


----------



## Fragomeni (Jul 16, 2010)

Dwig said:


> I don't know if there ever was a 2x3 version of the Adapt-a-Roll. The only version I've seen or seen mentioned was for 4x5 cameras. The clone of the Adapt-a-Roll 620 that was marketed by Calumet, there were 2 versions at least, was also only made for 4x5 camersa. The Calumet clone used 120 instead of 620.
> 
> I used one of the Calumet backs on a 4x5 field camera for a number of years. There are some distinct issues with these back. The biggest is that they are a bit heavy for spring backs. If the camera's springs aren't particularly strong it can lift away from the camera when shooting upward or with equivalent back tilts. They are also very likely to lift away from the camera while winding film.
> 
> ...



The adapt-a roll 620 does indeed come in a 2 1/4 x 3 1/4 version made for 2x3 cameras, its been confirmed on another forum (APUG). You can load 120 film in it without much trouble, but you need to use a 620 take-up reel.

Now I just need to find one!


----------

